# gravel colours, is this going to fail? XD



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, wondered if anyone has experimented with more than one type of gravel colour in their tank?

I've seen some really pretty tanks with red gravel and such but figured a) dark gravel shows the fish nicer and b) it can look a bit TOO bright sometimes!

So as I have a new large tank and i'd like it to be really pretty what seemed like a great idea in the store was to buy a large bag of black gravel for the tank and get a small bag of red with the idea of maybe putting red circles/mounds where i want to put plants or doing lines/swirls to make it decorative.

when i got home with it I thought "my fish will probably just mix it all up and if they dont I will when I clean it during a water change"

so what do you think.. should I try it anyway? or is it doomed to just go wrong? XD


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Depending on what fish you have, they will move it around to where they want. I actually took a dark purple and a medium red and just mixed them all together. I think it looks pretty nice myself.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

sephnroth said:


> Hi, wondered if anyone has experimented with more than one type of gravel colour in their tank?
> 
> I've seen some really pretty tanks with red gravel and such but figured a) dark gravel shows the fish nicer and b) it can look a bit TOO bright sometimes!
> 
> ...



Stick with your original plan and just see where it takes you...let the fish make their own designs. Enjoy.


----------

